# New Handgun Hunter



## Bar (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Well, lets see. I'm not one to talk about myself, but you won't know me if I don't. I live in Colorado, and have hunted for muley, elk, and bear since 1952. Yes, i'm an old coot who's 72, but who's counting? As you can tell by my name my preferred method of hunting is still hunting. It's what my dad taught me to do as a youngster, and i've stayed with it. It might not be the most effective way to hunt, but I find it rewarding, and enjoy it.
For the majority of my hunting i've used a Win 94 in 30-30 for my hunts. The last 5-6 years i've used a muzzleloader. Awhile back I had cancer removed from my cheek, and it left it very sensitive to recoil. I've always loved handguns, and shot CAS for many years using a couple of Colt 1860's. I've also carried a Taurus Tracker .44 mag with me when in the mountains for the just in case situations. I've never had to use it.
I've always been interested in handgun hunting, but never got around to trying it. I've never taken a shot over 100yds in all my years of hunting, and most were in the 50yd, or less range. Still hunting, and close shots go together. I've always used open sights in all guns, and will stick with that for handgun hunting. My vision stinks, and i've lost the sight in my right eye, but i'm stubborn about giving up open sights. I just get closer.

So, that's about where I am now. A new handgun hunter at 72, but pretty excited about it. I don't think the Taurus is a good choice for hunting. I'm leaning to the the SBH. 

Anyway, i'm glad to be here, and i'm sure i'll have a few questions now and then.
_________________________


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome aboard Bar!

GW


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

*Move Away From Open Sights.*

You should move away from open-sights and try a 2X scope. Whatever gun you carry is your business, but the Taurus Tracker sounds like a good one.
If that is too big, try a .357, you would be amazed how far a pistol will shoot, but that's another tale. If you keep a .357 to a distance of 50 yards, it will drop a deer.
Your eyesight is an obstacle that you may be able to overcome, while hunting. But not without using a scope.
I am 60, and there are things that I can't do anymore, so I know about limitations.:buttkick:

Something like this would work. But if you like a .44 Mag., that's even better.
Taurus M65 .357 Mag.


----------



## DSTEGJAS (Mar 17, 2011)

I have hunted deer with a pistol here in Ohio for over 20 years. I started out with a Colt Trooper in .357 magnum at first. Over the years I have taken deer with 41 magnum, 44 magnum and 45 Long Colt. All good calibers to hunt deer with. I finally settled on the 44 magnum as my main caliber. Even loaded down to 44 Special velocity it is still a good deer round. The pistols I use are Ruger Super Blackhawk with a 7 1/2" barrel and open sights. I keep the shots with this pistol under 50 yards. The second pistol is a Thompson Center Contender. It has a 12" barrel with a muzzle break and a 2 power scope. This one I can take deer out to 100 yards. The one thing I do no matter which pistol I shoot is have a steady rest when I shoot. If I am not carry a walking stick, I will lean against a tree. If I am sitting, I use my knees to rest the gun on. It 's tough to hit what you are aiming at if you can't hold all that iron steady. It sounds like you know your limits when it comes to distance. Take that Super Blackhawk out and have a good time.

Jim


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. My primary hunting handgun is a Ruger Super RedHawk in .454 Casull/.45 Colt. I do use a S&W mountain gun in .41 Magnum from time to time. I have vision problems as well, floaters mostly. I have tried handgun scopes, and have had no luck with them. I switched to Red Dot sights some time ago and I love them. Way faster than a scope for target acquisition. EoTech and Vortex are my brands of choice.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Ruger SBH is the way to go. I have used one for years, and it is my all time favorite. I do not use scopes either, and close is the sporting way to do it. Good luck, and enjoy the .44 Mag. It does it all.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Do the animals a favor and use a scope. With 72 year old eyes, you will not consistently make heart/lung shots, even at the longer bow-hunting ranges.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Depends IMO what you're hunting, 

Your not hunting armadillos by any chance?


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, getting old isn't for sissies. The choice of the SBH is a good one. I had one a while back. VERY strong gun. Very nice looking grips but lousy for shooting. Try a set of rubber Hogues or even their wood sets. It will make you a better shot and be MUCH more comfortable, esp with the 44M recoil. 

However, I must agree with the others, a Super Red Hawk is a better hunting gun. While you can change the grips I believe it comes with very serviceable Hogue grips and is ready for a scope right out of the box. From what I've read the standard 7.5in barrel works just fine at 100yards with the right load/bullet. 

If you find a good used one I would not hesitate to buy it. Ruger revolvers are so strong that unless they have been purposely abused there's not much difference between new and used. They never go out of time like S&W. In fact, S&W will openly tell you that Rugers are stronger than they are. 

I've had all 3 of my Ruger DA revolver's actions go through a polish and shim jobs and they responded very well. Certainly the equal of any new S&W. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

pic said:


> Depends IMO what you're hunting,
> 
> Your not hunting armadillos by any chance?


I'm only 63, and 25 yards would be my limit to shoot a whitetail with an iron-sighted handgun. That is the average distance that I am confident of hitting, at worst, an 8" circle, every time. Old men's eyes have good days and bad days, so maybe I would be confident at 50 or 75 yards on a really good day. A scope fixes that problem, and allows the hunter to concentrate on hunting, instead of worrying about whether he can make the shot.

Just my personal opinion. I am maybe a little more particular about making clean kills than others, but that's the way I hunt, and I doubt if anyone enjoys hunting more than I do.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

> Quote Originally Posted by pic View Post
> Is there a proper training course to kill snakes with a stick or hoe?
> Same question for the armadillo?
> DO YOU PICK IT UP BY ITS TAIL?


Are the hoes n sticks available at your local Home Depot?
No, just wade in and flail away at the head. A machete is actually more efficient, but some folks are reluctant to get that close.

Armadillos - approach from downwind and walk quietly. They will hear you and rear up on their hind legs and sniff the air. Freeze your position. When they don't smell you, they will go immediately back to their rooting in the ground. Take a couple more steps, till they hear you again and rear up. Freeze, again. Repeat this until you are standing directly over the armadillo, then bend over and grab the tail near it's base and lift quickly, so that their powerful rear feet and legs clear the ground immediately, and then just hang on till they get tired of jerking around. Their eyesight is so poor in daylight that if you don't move, they won't know you're there. I have actually caught one while holding another, on numerous occasions.

Then figure out what you want to do with them. Lots of folks used to eat them, but I just let them go, sometimes in very interesting locations.
:smt033


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I see your point. 

He said he would just get closer - I either missed that entirely, or forgot it. I'd still use a scope.


----------

